# Going to try it tomorrow morning



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

going to hit the chagrin tomorrow morning before we get any more precipitation. Flow looks like it should be fishable.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I might see you there. Flow is just about 400 and dropping. Hope the rain isnt much wont be there till after noon


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck to you. I should be out of there by 11am. I will post up if I get into any action


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Not going up after all.over 3 hours of driving with it not dropping all night is to much risk of getting to river and it not being fishable. Would like to hear how it turns out for you bass&bucks


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Got done around 11 this morning. Flow was manageable at just over 400 but it was quite stained. Couple guys out didn’t see anyone hooked up


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you think the water was at 400? Just checked the graph and it showing 600 for that day now. Might be a messed up graph or corrected reading


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I was out this morning and thought it was a little fast for just over 400. But I don't think it was 600 either. They always say the data is provisional and could be updated at any time. I did get two fish in the spot I fished saw other fish also caught. Water starting to get that green color back not muddy. I live close so I like to look for myself gauges are not all ways accurate.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for reaponing castoff. I wish i lived close to erie or the ohio river. Im about half way between both. I will have to post next time i plan to head on up for a locals report instead of usgs reports or call some bait shops


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Fished today same spot as yesterday and it seemed close to the same. No fish today. Saw 5 landed yesterday.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Was the Chagrin slushy today?


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Got about 2" of snow, haven't seen river


----------

